# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Writing, Stories, Linguistics, Toponymy and other wordy stuff ! >  Some celtic forms

## JorgePeron

Ancient celtic forms/words/prefixes can be found inside some of the names of quite a lot cities,rivers,toponyms in general.Here are some:
Ambe- : river (Amiens,FR)
ande- : additive prefix (Angiers,FR)
avallo- : apple (Avallon,FR)
Beal- : river mouth (Bealfast,IRL)
-bona : fundament,village (Bologna(IT),Bonn(GER))
Borvo : "god of thermal springs" (La Bourboule,(FR))
Briga : hill,fortress (Coimbra(PT),Brest,(FR))
cambo- : curve of a water current (Cambridge,UK) 
condate : confluence (Conté FR)
cumba - valley
Dubi- : black,brownish (Dublin,IRL)
Dubron- : running water (Dover,UK)
-dunum : fortress (Lyon,Dinard FR,Dundee UK etc) [i think it's the most common]
-durum : fortress,village (Auxerre FR)
Eburo- : the sacred tree of the celts(i can't find the english translation)
-ialo : glade (Auteuil,Creteil FR)
-iano : sacred glade,valley (Mediolanum-Milano IT)
-late : swamp,flats (Arles FR)
-lindo : water,lake (Dublin,IRL)
Magos : market (Nijmegen,NED)
Nanto- : valley (Nantes,FR)

----------


## Rythal

cool, thanks for sharing!

----------


## Ascension

Thanks, man.  I can use this.

----------


## JorgePeron

You're very welcome!
The final part follows:
-ritum : river passage
Senon- : old (Seine,FR)
Verno- : alder(Verona  ITA,Vernon FRA)
Vindo : white (Guingamp FR,Wien OST)

Also a very useful tendency of the celtic languages in giving names,creating words,adopting unfamiliar ones into their own language,consisted the vocal alteration(and as a result the script alteration too) of /q/ and /p/.
So for example the word ceathair(four in modern Irish),equals to pedwar in Gaulish and pevar in Brythonic.The number "five" is cuig in irish but pump in gaulish and pemp in Brythonic.Anyway i think it's a quite efficient way to form different dialects(due to for example geographical separation) deriving from the same language,if the case is going to get that deep.

----------


## Kaiser MacCleg

Thanks for sharing! I speak Welsh so it's pretty cool going through your list and being able to recognise some of the words.  :Smile:

----------


## Tracker

Thank you for sharing this.

Tracker

----------


## Servant Of Thor

Very cool  :Exclamation:

----------

